# Running line to shed



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

BuildingHomes said:


> DB always fail? Due to deterioration of the jacket? Extreme corrosion of the conductors?
> 
> I'm curious because I deal with db telephone and TV cable copper for houses all the time and haven't really seen (or heard) of issues except when someone puts a shovel, or a backhoe (argh!) through them..
> 
> Is it different for electrical because of the amps?


Direct buried anything will ALWAYS fail. Some sooner, some later, but it has a lifetime. Soil conditions and burial depth determine that lifetime, for the most part.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Time is time. Can't stop it. Everything has a lifespan, even wire!


----------



## cosmo (Feb 20, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Direct buried anything will ALWAYS fail. Some sooner, some later, but it has a lifetime. Soil conditions and burial depth determine that lifetime, for the most part.


I know this might be hard to answer, but if you had to put a time frame on the lifespan of direct buried cable for residential applications what would it be? In my limited experience I haven't had many calls on failed direct buried cable. However I do know it happens.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Direct buried anything will ALWAYS fail. Some sooner, some later, but it has a lifetime. Soil conditions and burial depth determine that lifetime, for the most part.


What type of crazy talk is that.



cosmo said:


> I know this might be hard to answer, but if you had to put a time frame on the lifespan of direct buried cable for residential applications what would it be? In my limited experience I haven't had many calls on failed direct buried cable. However I do know it happens.


5 years at my current house (fence post and frost, 2 different spots) and about 10 years on a line from the house to the garage (tree roots) and I was going to replace it with conduit when we put in a new garage but didn't.

I'd say unless you like digging, ruining your lawn and paying for things twice I'd have to agree with using conduit.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Direct buried anything will ALWAYS fail. Some sooner, some later, but it has a lifetime. Soil conditions and burial depth determine that lifetime, for the most part.


yup direct buried anything is a mess waiting to happen..

can't tell you how many spa side controls are db under a concrete patio air switch tubing & wiring.. a job nobody will take unless you re going to replace patio....

now about 20 bucks in conduit would eavoid 20 grand in demo & relacement..


----------



## franzkh (Mar 23, 2016)

Is there a minimum separation between the line voltage conduit and the low voltage conduit that should be maintained (when running parallel)? To avoid feedback or interference.


----------

